# hire an car spray booth in glasgow?



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

any body know where i can hire a place to paint bits on the car (initially looking at painting bonnet both wings and front bumper)its full of stone chips and theres a wee ding that i can prep before i take it there ,
iv got my own spray gun and was a painter for yrs so i think il b ok doing it lol
all i need is the place (obv set up with a compressor and stuff ,il b buying all the sundries/supplies
im based in rutherglen so nearer that side of town is best 
any ideas guys


----------

